# Dog Show In Charleston SC



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Once again I'm all a-tingle, next weekend, January 27 & 28th is a fairly good size show in Charleston. 1307 dogs will be there and it will be held INSIDE! 10 little Malts are scheduled to show on Saturday at noon. I didn't look at Sunday, but you can find out at InfoDog.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I went to the Dog Show Saturday & had a wonderful time. The breeders were so nice, willing to talk about their dogs endlessly, I was in heaven. I've gone to so many of these shows I recognize a lot of the breeders now, does that make me a "Dog Show Groupie"? Laraine Moren with LarMor's Malts was there with 2 little darlin's, Katie (I posted her pic frm the Columbia show) & Ritchie. I think she said Ritchie won a 3-point major that day. She is a wealth of informatio & delightful to talk with. Unforgettable Maltese was there with her 2 little darlin's . I swear, those dogs absolutely floated around the ring. If I read the book right, it looks like she co-owns each dog, one with Angela Stanberry & the other with Tonia Holibaugh (nice spread on her in this months' TNT.) A new lady I met was Janet McAlister with Phlicks Maltese, she said she was an SM member (Flick is her name) but didn't post much. She is currently in Georgia but moving to TN. Yet another perferct little angel, his name was Chaos and she said he was, but he was adorable. Another new person (to me) was Tammie Ford with Pnderosa. Her doll baby was so cute, first time in the ring and flat out did not want to walk, no m'am, not gonna. He/she came from Germany. She was also showing Yorkies. (The Yorkies were on just before the Malts and they, too, were precious!)

Obviously, the judges saw some differences in the dogs. All I saw was identical, exquisite little Malts. I swear, they all looked alike to me and they were all adorable. While they didn't have the baby doll face like Kelsie & Cosy, their eyes were a little closer together, but adorable none-the-less. Oh, they all seemed to have big round eyes. Actually, one of Bonnie's dogs, Angels Sensational Summer Breeze was on the list to show but I sure didn't see her on Saturday. 

I think they said the next big show is Atlanta. I was at that a couple of years ago, lots of a great vendors. Those of you in GA, there's also a really really big show down in Perry sometime in the near future. Jillions of vendors there, not to mention lots and lots of dogs. 

The next one in this area is Hilton Head in March. The spectators are as much fun as the dogs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That sounds like heaven. Nice that you could talk to the breeders/handlers/owners. Do you have any pictures you can post?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Bonnie, I have 4 pics that turned out fairly good, However, getting them posted is major challenge for me. I'm working on it with Carrie's help, might be a couple of days, tho, I get really frustrated!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder if some of these same doggies will be at the show in Greenville on Feb. 16? Can't wait!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm sure they will be. Gv is about 3 hours from me, but I'm real tempted to go up there for the show. I'll wait to see how many Malts are registered. I'll let you know if I go.


----------

